

Could spam email help me win big at the Casino? - edw519
http://everythingbehind.com/post/164836782/could-spam-email-help-me-win-big-at-the-casino

======
davecardwell
From the comments there:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system)>

~~~
joshu
I'm honestly surprised that more people don't know about the Martingale.

~~~
BearOfNH
Then you would also be surprised at the number of people who independently
"discover" the system, and invariably lose their shirts when playing it. Such
stories used to crop up in the old rec.gambling newsgroup many years ago.

Any hackers also trade futures? The trading system known as "scaling" (buy
dips, sell rallies based on N-point moves) behaves a lot like the Martingale
system ... risk a lot to win a little. It's not as foolproof at its proponents
would have you believe.

~~~
joshu
No, I guess not. Makes sense.

I've traded futures, but only for hedging.

